# Hilfe, shortpay.de



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich weiß, dazu gibt es schon ein paar Threads.
Trotzdem würde ich gerne kurz meinen Fall schildern:

Dummerweise habe ich meine Handynummer auf einer Internetseite angegeben. Kurze Zeit später kam dann die erste SMS: Ihr Kontostand beträgt 21, XX Euro. Am nächsten Tag waren es schon über 40 Euro.
Auch per SMS habe ich erfahren, dass ich an die 80777 eine SMS mit STOP ALL schicken kann, dann wird das Abo gekündigt. 
Kündigungsbestätigung kam dann auch.

Jetzt die Frage:
Werden mir jetzt die 40 Euro in der nächsten Handyrechnung abgebucht und dann bin ich raus aus der Sache?
Oder muss ich trotz Kündigung (habe die Bestätigungs-SMS leider nicht mehr) mit weiteren Abbuchungen rechnen?
Was tun?


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2005)

Na gekündigt sein muss das schon, sonst läuft sich Chause ungebremst weiter - gucke mal hier die Links in dem Beitrag an: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114288#114288


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Na gekündigt sein muss das schon, sonst läuft sich Chause ungebremst weiter - gucke mal hier die Links in dem Beitrag an: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114288#114288


sollte es und ist dringend zu empfehlen. Ob aber die "Geschäftsmethoden" in einem Prozess Bestand hätten 
ist noch nicht erprobt ....

cp


----------

